# MTX Thunder5000 15" or Thunderpro 750 15"



## haromaster87 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey guys,

So lets assume for a minute that someone was hell bent on MTX subwoofers, and was looking for dual 15's which will be put in to a sealed box inside a car. Each speaker will have 5 1/2 cubic feet of sealed box space, and some foam that increases the space in the cabinet. At any rate, this person can get two 15" Thunder 5000's or two 15" ThunderPro 750's for the same price.

I'm looking for at least decent SQ, but also loud. Kind of like a combination of both. I'm not as much looking for debate on the system, but some info on those two series of subs, and what each one is best for, and which would be a better sub. I know that's a pretty general question, but just bear with me. haha

I found the archive page on the Thunder 5000's 

MTX Car Audio - Archive - Thunder5000

And here's a picture of the other style sub that I have available.

http://automotive.bestvideosblog.co...thumbs/img_405_mtx-thunder-pro-15-750watt.jpg

Again, I know it's a general question, but what could I expect from each of those? I know some there subs were made more for SQ and some were made for SPL and that each style had it's different levels of quality. Any info/assistance ya'll can offer is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------

